# Zeigler's TRT  thread



## John Ziegler

1/4 cc - 50mg of Testosterone Cypionate & 1cc - 1000mcg Cyanocobalamin in the same syringe.


----------



## Bro Bundy

how did you come up with the 50mg?


----------



## Dex

I wouldn't even get a boner from 50mg.


----------



## ECKSRATED

That might bring your levels to like 500. Maybe. Like Bundy said where'd and why did u come up with this?


----------



## John Ziegler

Bro Bundy said:


> how did you come up with the 50mg?



For starters Im gunna run it at 100mgs per week 50mgs every 3 1/2 days in the same syringe as the b12 that I run and have ran at 1000mcg every 3 1/2 days for the past year.

Im not gunna rush into any blast and cruise or heavier doses till I get myself dialed in.

I have anastrozol too so we'll get it squared away then start dabbling in some goodies.


----------



## Bro Bundy

100mg is cool..I would shoot it all e5d


----------



## Bro Bundy

get bloods see where that 100mg takes u..go from there zeigler..Im doing that with 125mg


----------



## John Ziegler

Bro Bundy said:


> get bloods see where that 100mg takes u..go from there zeigler..Im doing that with 125mg



Yes sir, and holy moly this shit is good I can already feel it especially when I was in the car driving home from the gym.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Zeigler Robertson said:


> Yes sir, and holy moly this shit is good I can already feel it especially when I was in the car driving home from the gym.



U think u can feel it already? And what did u feel?


----------



## John Ziegler

ECKSRATED said:


> U think u can feel it already? And what did u feel?



I know I feel it for a fact no doubt about it.

Last night after my late night workout was driving home and had this sense of well being that I haven't felt in years even my eyes were slightly slanted as I looked in the mirror.

Secondly today the benefits of last nights workout are totally visible chest and shoulders swollen feeling magnificent and strong.

Thirdly tonight I noticed my traps are rearing their ugly head again like they always do when I'm on anabolics.

The difference is night & day X night & day I feel it and see it although subtle so early on but it's there no doubt.


----------



## John Ziegler

So impressed with the 50mgs that I decided to go ahead and wait seven days before I do another 50.


----------



## thqmas

before and after pics yes?

me very good english today


----------



## ToolSteel

When did you start


----------



## ECKSRATED

No way u felt anything in one day. That's called placebo and u know that z.


----------



## IHI

Lol, considering it takes about a month for the body to recognize and shut down what little test production it has left, pretty odd to feel anything shortly after first injection and esspecially at such a low dose. Standard protocol from all the various docs I went thru all said they start at 100mg/wk given in a once a week shot. 

Before trt, my level was 210
6 weeks in, lab done 1 day before 100mg injection I was at 546 (my trough aka low point) lab done 2 days after 100mg shot when it is peaked, level was 742

FWIW anyways. Personally wouldn't waste needles on 50mg, almost to a point you may lead your body down a road that ends up feeling worse in the long run as you will stop stacking synthetic test on whatever natural test you still have in your system


----------



## John Ziegler

ToolSteel said:


> When did you start



Fourth of July morning



ECKSRATED said:


> No way u felt anything in one day. That's called placebo and u know that z.



Sir I know its hard to believe but I am 100% certain I felt the test after my workout around 14 hours after I injected it.

Not sure if its because I pinned it in the same syringe as the b12. 

I drew the b12 first then the test so the test went in first and then the deopot was blasted with the b12 might have loosened it up a bit.

Or because my body has been drug free for so many years that I just feel any little tiny bit of difference but I felt that big time after the gym.

Like I said I felt all relaxed and groovy then looked in the mirror and my eyes were all glassy and slanted.

That never happens to me normally after the gym I don't feel like that.

Plus the sleeping is a whole new ball game.

That night I slept way better than i have in years. Woke up way later than I usually do and didnt wake up several times like I usually do.

Then I looked at myself in the mirror I was puffy my eyes were slanted my voice was even deeper.

This is not a placebo effect X i know how I am and how things have been going for me.

I am a creature of habit I do things very much the same a lot. I can feel that test its like my body was needing it badly and it soaked right in.


----------



## thqmas

Doesn't matter if it's placebo or not. Just enjoy yourself. As long as you feel good, I approve.

And if it's a placebo effect? So what? It's still an effect, right?


----------



## IHI

Lmao, post 16 reminds me of the 2 wolf sweatshirt reviews on amazon lol


----------



## John Ziegler

IHI said:


> Lmao, post 16 reminds me of the 2 wolf sweatshirt reviews on amazon lol



Not sure why you found it hilarious this isnt a joke.

I am documenting my trt experience as a 46 year old male.


----------



## IHI

1- 50mg shot and felt a difference in workout, voice deepening lmfao. That's rich


----------



## IHI

Am willing to bet anything your "feeling" is a direct result of the B12 shot, if your anemic or b vitamins are low, getting a surge of them is compared to doing a line of coke, it's that drastic of a feel good.


----------



## John Ziegler

IHI said:


> 1- 50mg shot and felt a difference in workout, voice deepening lmfao. That's rich



Read what I actually said.



Zeigler Robertson said:


> I felt the test after my workout around 14 hours after I injected it.





IHI said:


> Am willing to bet anything your "feeling" is a direct result of the B12 shot, if your anemic or b vitamins are low, getting a surge of them is compared to doing a line of coke, it's that drastic of a feel good.



Once again read what I actually said.



Zeigler Robertson said:


> the b12 that I run and have ran at 1000mcg every 3 1/2 days for the past year.



I know all about what the b12 feels like.

If you're going to try to be a know it all genius expert trying to discredit my experience then at least read exactly what I say and respond to it accordingly.

Otherwise you are only going to come across as one of these guys that is only on here to irritate and make a mockery of serious subject matter.

Get off my thread please!


----------



## ToolSteel

No, I'm sorry z. That's horse shit and you know it. Have you ever used tear before?


----------



## ECKSRATED

ToolSteel said:


> No, I'm sorry z. That's horse shit and you know it. Have you ever used tear before?



I stopped replying because there's no point in arguing. It doesn't matter it your test levels were at zero u still wouldn't feel anything like u describe unleas it was a short ester. But its not


----------



## John Ziegler

So you guy's are saying I'm full of shit this & that. When have I ever lied to you ?

I'm not the only one that has felt the effects of the testosterone right away either.

I started to think am I the only one that can feel this shit so quick & guess what no I'm not. 

I started researching it and right away ran into this post.

Unlike some medications Testosterone generally doesn’t provide instant results. Rather your body goes through a series of changes as the testosterone in your body builds back up to normal levels. I was reading an article written by expert Lee Myer about his first experience being instantly noticeable. While this is rare I was fortunate enough to mirror his experience. My Testosterone levels came in around 230 when I first had my blood work pulled. After deciding on a course of action I bent over and took my first shot at the doctors office while my wife observed the procedure for future injections. Within 10 minutes I felt a difference. Within a few hours I could tell the Testosterone was working within my body. My wife asked “how do you feel” while walking through the Albertson’s parking lot. “More aware and….weird. I can’t pin it, but better.” Granted the primary symptoms of fatigue and a lower drive than my wife were not yet redeemed, I at least  knew my body was quickly adapting to the injection.

This guy is talking about a guy that wrote a book on TRT and his experience with the TRT. 







I am not bullshitting you guy's about this why would I.

If I was a bullshit liar don't you think I would be saying shit like I bench big weights and squat big weights.

Would I be telling you guy's that I workout at Planet Fitness on Smith Machines this & that.

Would I be saying I was a dishwasher and a fcking food prep cook ?

No I would be saying a bunch of lies to you the whole time. 

I would be saying I bench and squat high numbers big weight's and work at a big company as a big wig manager right.

So stop trying to act like I'm a bullshitter that makes shit up on here because I don't and you all know this.


----------



## thqmas

Z, no one said you are lying. They are saying it's a placebo effect and that your feelings are not directly related to the testosterone. No one called you a liar, so I presume.


----------



## John Ziegler

1/4 cc - 50mg of Testosterone Cypionate & 1cc - 1000mcg Cyanocobalamin in the same syringe.


----------



## Sledge

When I first started trt, I felt it the first couple days. It then dropped off, and I ended up having to keep upping my dose of test cream untill finally switching to shots. When you've been that lo for that long, you can notice it.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Sledge said:


> When I first started trt, I felt it the first couple days. It then dropped off, and I ended up having to keep upping my dose of test cream untill finally switching to shots. When you've been that lo for that long, you can notice it.



Test cream yes u would feel in a day or two. Not cyp or enanthate.


----------



## John Ziegler

Decided to go 100mg per week so i just injected another 50mgs.

Will be skipping the b12 on Thursdays.

Heres the plan run the 100mgs test cypionate per week get dialed in check bloods.

In three months dabble in another anabolic maybe mast or deca.


----------



## Maijah

Zig before you start to dabble in other steroids you should run a blast dose (500-1000mgs) of just test. Your self administered trt is ok but IMO you should blast some test before ****in around with other compounds, you will be pleasantly surprised


----------



## Bro Bundy

500 600 mg of test goes along way..Great gains can be made


----------



## Bro Bundy

Im gonna pin 125 e5d for my trt


----------



## John Ziegler

Maijah said:


> Zig before you start to dabble in other steroids you should run a blast dose (500-1000mgs) of just test. Your self administered trt is ok but IMO you should blast some test before ****in around with other compounds, you will be pleasantly surprised



That is a possibility.

Only thing is Ive got enough watson test to go 100mgs uh week for a year.

My doctor only gives me 200mgs a month.

Like I said I had to stockpile this script for a year just to get enough to fish around with.

So rather than buying some more test I was thinking buy something else to blast with.


----------



## John Ziegler

1/4 cc 50mgs testosterone cypionate.

This time I skipped the B12 but from now on I am going to withdraw a little bit of b12 into the syringe regardless of wether or not I plan to use a full cc.

Having that b12 in the back of the syringe forces all the test out rather than wasting a few drops here and there that get left behind in the tip.


----------



## John Ziegler

1/4 cc 50mgs testosterone cypionate.

Went out and got the 1ml syringes to make it easier to draw the 1/4 ml.

Am now doing Monday's 11am Thursdays 11pm.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

ECKSRATED said:


> Test cream yes u would feel in a day or two. Not cyp or enanthate.



That's not true Ecks.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

IHI said:


> Lol, considering it takes about a month for the body to recognize and shut down what little test production it has left, pretty odd to feel anything shortly after first injection and esspecially at such a low dose. Standard protocol from all the various docs I went thru all said they start at 100mg/wk given in a once a week shot.
> 
> Before trt, my level was 210
> 6 weeks in, lab done 1 day before 100mg injection I was at 546 (my trough aka low point) lab done 2 days after 100mg shot when it is peaked, level was 742
> 
> FWIW anyways. Personally wouldn't waste needles on 50mg, almost to a point you may lead your body down a road that ends up feeling worse in the long run as you will stop stacking synthetic test on whatever natural test you still have in your system



How long it takes the body to shut down natural test production is irrelevant towards when you can feel the benefits. 

If you had bothered to read the rest of the posts you'd see he want only doing 50mg/wk. 50mg twice a week is a fine TRT dose for many people. Don't know how you can think otherwise.


----------



## John Ziegler

50mg Test  C 100mcg b12 

Am now using 1ml syringe with a 1 1/2 inch  22 gage needle.


----------



## John Ziegler

50mg test C


----------



## John Ziegler

50mg test c 100mcg cyanocobalamin


----------



## ECKSRATED

DocDePanda187123 said:


> That's not true Ecks.



No? Aren't the creams like a test no ester type deal?


----------



## IHI

Zeigler Robertson said:


> 50mg Test  C 100mcg b12
> 
> Am now using 1ml syringe with a 1 1/2 inch  22 gage needle.



Where you pinning at? I've converted 3 guys at work to 1ml slin pins with 25ga x 5/8" needles that previously used horse needles like your doing. "What was I thinking" is what they told me after 2 times pinning. Just be sure to get the slin pins with removable needle so you can draw with 18ga, then switch it back to either a 25ga x 5/8" or 25ga x 1" injection needle.

Your body will thank you, plus pushes super easier due to smaller barrel on syringe. (Just like manual brakes for a car generate higher braking pressure using a smaller piston in master cylinder)


----------



## IHI

DocDePanda187123 said:


> How long it takes the body to shut down natural test production is irrelevant towards when you can feel the benefits.
> 
> If you had bothered to read the rest of the posts you'd see he want only doing 50mg/wk. 50mg twice a week is a fine TRT dose for many people. Don't know how you can think otherwise.



I obviously misread his first post, yeah, 100mg/week seems standard practice for beginning the prescribed journey and I know that makes a difference as I ran that for 3yrs. Doc bumped me to 120mg last March due to low bloods, but it's nowhere the feeling I've gotten experimenting a bit on the side with higher doses, "superman" is the only way to describe higher mg's/week as most know.


----------



## John Ziegler

50mg test c 100mcg cyanocobalamin


----------



## John Ziegler

IHI said:


> Where you pinning at? I've converted 3 guys at work to 1ml slin pins with 25ga x 5/8" needles that previously used horse needles like your doing. "What was I thinking" is what they told me after 2 times pinning. Just be sure to get the slin pins with removable needle so you can draw with 18ga, then switch it back to either a 25ga x 5/8" or 25ga x 1" injection needle.
> 
> Your body will thank you, plus pushes super easier due to smaller barrel on syringe. (Just like manual brakes for a car generate higher braking pressure using a smaller piston in master cylinder)



Im alternating glutes and swithed back to the 23g 1inch.

I got too much fat on my glute for anything shorter.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Try pinning quads too,real easy bro


----------



## John Ziegler

Bro Bundy said:


> Try pinning quads too,real easy bro



Anyplace in particular on the quads ?

Was also thinkin about delts.


----------



## John Ziegler

IHI said:


> I obviously misread his first post, yeah, 100mg/week seems standard practice for beginning the prescribed journey and I know that makes a difference as I ran that for 3yrs. Doc bumped me to 120mg last March due to low bloods, but it's nowhere the feeling I've gotten experimenting a bit on the side with higher doses, "superman" is the only way to describe higher mg's/week as most know.



Can tell me a little more about the experimenting you've done with higher doses ?

Duration's & doses please.


----------



## silvereyes87

Zeigler Robertson said:


> Anyplace in particular on the quads ?
> 
> Was also thinkin about delts.



I pin my quads and delts. If I'm going 2 ml I'll go quads 1 ml delt. Usually the quad is sore for a few days. I make sure I'm gonna be walking on it alot before I pin. Never b4 bed, usually right before work. Then if it's still pretty sore I just throw a heat pad on it.
As far as placement. My gf is a nurse and before she was a nurse she worked at a men's wellness clinic where she gave test injections all the time. I can take a pic of my leg and make a mark of where she likes to pin if u like.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Zeigler Robertson said:


> Anyplace in particular on the quads ?
> 
> Was also thinkin about delts.


Flex your quad u will see the muscle pop out on the outside part.Stick that area just not to low to the knee and not to high up


----------



## Bro Bundy

Don't flex when you pin keep the leg relaxed


----------



## bigdog

I pin quads, delts, traps ventro glute and sometimes even calves. I just move it around based on how I feel. it has no benefit to it other than not pinning the same spot multiple times a week.


----------



## IHI

Zeigler Robertson said:


> Can tell me a little more about the experimenting you've done with higher doses ?
> 
> Duration's & doses please.



Doc had me on 100mg/wk for couple yrs. This past March for my annual level was low, kind of on purpose honestly to make sure no flags were raised. So they raised it to 120mg/wk and that's my trt dose.

Found some cheaper stuff than pharmacy brand to help save some money since insurance covers office/labs but not test cyp or needles. So I wanted to see if 200mg range a week would get me to where I used to feel, not levels normal, but the day to day life, clear head, horney, etc...so I began 120/wk script on Monday and 100mg ugl thursday. Ran it a month, really not much change anywhere. Then I went to 120wk script monday, 250mg ugl thursday. Again, month later really not mental/physical difference. Then I thought, I carry more body fat than I should despite eating better and working out 4-6 days a week, maybe it's converting since I had signs of high e2.

Started taking .5mg arimidex day after each shot (ugl stuff) and within the next month horney improved greatly, seen a slight increase in strength, felt better overall. Not superman, but better. So that current regimon, and I truly believe the ugl is underdosed, I did 200mg of script stuff and 2 days later it was like kapow, mini supermanent feeling, horney as a mofo, mentally on fire. I let buddy at work who began a blast using same oils, to do 3- 250mg shots a week since I think it's only 70% as potent as listed. So far he's doing great and says he feels amazing.


----------



## IHI

Zeigler Robertson said:


> Anyplace in particular on the quads ?
> 
> Was also thinkin about delts.



I've been pinning my quads, alternate leg each shot, since the beginning. Mainly because that's where my SIL the RN showed me, well did the first one, and wife did them for me next 2 years before I finally nutted up and began doing them myself. 

I've found, for me anyways, pinning on the top of the quad, up higher, gives me no pain other than a mosquito bite when I first break the skin. If I go mid way to knee, it seems my leg gets sore for a few days afterwards. If I try the outside of the quad as recommended, it'll hurt going in with needle, burns with the push of oil, and Charlie horse for a week. So I just stick to higher on top of quad, and I only use 25gax5/8" pins since thankfully my legs aren't a harbor for body fat like my gut is, so no great depth needed there.

Before I pin, I'll sit on tub ledge with leg extended straight, and flex my quad half dozen times to get that defined line/valley betweek the quad muscles on top so I can pick one head or the other. Then before pinning I'll relax it and drive it home. Takes a wee bit longer to push thru a 1ml slin pin and 25ga needle, but I go slow to NOT allow the oil to bubble up inside the muscle. I do a fair amount of smoking meat for meals at home, and if you've ever done injection for flavor, you know exactly how the muscle buldges up when you push a bunch of liquid too quickly into the meat/poultry..same premise with the body muscles, which is why I push the oil slow, it kind of forces it thru the strands vs bubbeling up.

That's what works for me, all of us are different obviously, so as you keep doing this, you'll find a sweet spot for yourself and method of injecting that doesn't stick with you a long time with that Charlie horse feeling that sucks lol.

Oh, shot my bicep ONCE, just to try a new spot. FUG THAT NOISE, never again. Shit was more sore than a 2 peckered billygoat, for about a week and a half.


----------



## Rip

What kind of job do you work at, where you know who is on steroids? just curious. I don't even know anybody outside of work or at the gym who uses them. 



IHI said:


> Where you pinning at? I've converted 3 guys at work to 1ml slin pins with 25ga x 5/8" needles that previously used horse needles like your doing. "What was I thinking" is what they told me after 2 times pinning. Just be sure to get the slin pins with removable needle so you can draw with 18ga, then switch it back to either a 25ga x 5/8" or 25ga x 1" injection needle.
> 
> Your body will thank you, plus pushes super easier due to smaller barrel on syringe. (Just like manual brakes for a car generate higher braking pressure using a smaller piston in master cylinder)


----------



## IHI

Machine shop, union machine shop...so it's readily apparent who lifts regularly and who's the typical union worker stuffing doughnuts and having potlucks everyday lol. So we're the few in a small shop and when you basically live there as much at home, you get to make close friends over the years. Starts by letting somebody know they're getting big, looking good, keep it up. Then moves to the conversation of which we do not speak and never happens.


----------



## John Ziegler

50mg Test C 100mcg cyanocobalamin


----------



## John Ziegler

50mg Test C 100mcg cyanocobalamin


----------



## ToolSteel

IHI said:


> Oh, shot my bicep ONCE, just to try a new spot. FUG THAT NOISE, never again. Shit was more sore than a 2 peckered billygoat, for about a week and a half.


I use bi's and tri's for TNE :32 (10):


----------



## John Ziegler

50mg Test C 100mcg cyanocobalamin


----------



## John Ziegler

50mg Test C 100mcg cyanocobalamin


----------



## John Ziegler

50mg Test C 100mcg cyanocobalamin


----------



## NbleSavage

How you holding up, Ziggy? Strength in the gym good? Scale weight & body comp?


----------



## John Ziegler

NbleSavage said:


> How you holding up, Ziggy? Strength in the gym good? Scale weight & body comp?



The 100mgs a week is great strength is about the same in the gym as far as lifting goes.

My endurance and recovery is better, moods are more on an even keel.

Muscles are harder relaxed and flexed.

In the gym I am going to be doing a lot of cardio for awhile and eating better. 

Thanks for asking


----------



## John Ziegler

50mg Test C 100mcg cyanocobalamin


----------



## PillarofBalance

Zeigler said:


> 50mg Test C 100mcg cyanocobalamin





Zeigler said:


> 50mg Test C 100mcg cyanocobalamin





Zeigler said:


> 50mg Test C 100mcg cyanocobalamin





Zeigler said:


> 50mg Test C 100mcg cyanocobalamin



Yeah ok bro we get it lol


----------



## PillarofBalance

Zeigler said:


> The 100mgs a week is great strength is about the same in the gym as far as lifting goes.
> 
> My endurance and recovery is better, moods are more on an even keel.
> 
> Muscles are harder relaxed and flexed.
> 
> In the gym I am going to be doing a lot of cardio for awhile and eating better.
> 
> Thanks for asking



What's the diet gonna look like. Let me know if you need a little help sorting out your portions.  Pm me anytime


----------



## John Ziegler

PillarofBalance said:


> If you guys are concerned about this tiny bit of oil I hope you are all using z-track to inject.



Did my first quad pin today & will keep track of them from now on.

See the red dot I penciled in there represents the injection site.  

View attachment 3218

View attachment 3219


Don't laugh at the tatts I did them myself a long time ago.



PillarofBalance said:


> Yeah ok bro we get it lol



I have bad short term memory this helps me remember if I did it or not.



PillarofBalance said:


> What's the diet gonna look like. Let me know if you need a little help sorting out your portions.  Pm me anytime



Thank you and will be needing that soon.


----------



## GuerillaKilla

Go get em bro, everyone here wants you to succeed. Diet and cardio zieggy. Bang it out.


----------



## NbleSavage

Take Pillar up on that offer for some diet advice too, Ziggy. You're making progress - bring in all the experts you can to help you on your way.


----------



## John Ziegler

Pip today sore quad nothing major not limping.


----------



## John Ziegler

Spoke to the doctor today which is my general surgeon that I use to remove any cysts that I get and he has now stopped refilling my script which is probably a good thing because he only gives me 100 mgs every other week.


----------



## John Ziegler

50mg Test C 500mcg cyanocobalamin

View attachment 3235


----------



## John Ziegler

This injection went a lot smoother than the last one. 

On the last one I felt the needle hesitate & then seemingly break through a muscle fiber.


----------



## John Ziegler

9/19/2016 - 50mg Test C 500mcg cyanocobalamin

View attachment 3256


----------



## John Ziegler

50mg Test C 500mcg cyanocobalamin

View attachment 3274


----------



## John Ziegler

75mg Test C 100mcg cyanocobalamin

View attachment 3288


----------



## NbleSavage

You reducing yer B12, Ziggy? 500 Mcg down to 100 Mcg or just a type-O? 

500 Mcg daily does seem a big high IMO, but yer a big bloke so might not be too unreasonable.

I personally pin me B12 weekly, 1000 mcg.


----------



## John Ziegler

NbleSavage said:


> You reducing yer B12, Ziggy? 500 Mcg down to 100 Mcg or just a type-O?
> 
> 500 Mcg daily does seem a big high IMO, but yer a big bloke so might not be too unreasonable.
> 
> I personally pin me B12 weekly, 1000 mcg.



The script is for 2000mcg per week but I generally use 500mcg with my test c injection.

That last time I pulled a 100mcg into the syringe prior to the test just enough to flush the test through completely.

I don't mind if a little bit of the b12 gets stuck unusable in the tip of the syringe but leaving behind that constant 0.1 ml in the tip everytime is ridiculous.

After 10 shots that is a waste of 1.0 ml's which when Im running the 200mgs per ml means a waste of 200mgs every 10 shots.

It doesn't seem like a lot but at what I last paid for that at walgreens which this last time was $35.98 for 400mgs I get tighter than a pair of yoga pants on uh fat ass.


----------



## John Ziegler

75mgs Test C 100mcg  cyanocobalamin

View attachment 3298


----------



## John Ziegler

75mgs Test C 500mcg cyanocobalamin

View attachment 3312


----------



## John Ziegler

75mgs Test C 500mcg cyanocobalamin

View attachment 3329


----------



## John Ziegler

75mgs Test C 500mcg cyanocobalamin

View attachment 3339


----------



## John Ziegler

Last night 

75mgs Test C 500mcg cyanocobalamin

View attachment 3349


----------



## John Ziegler

75mgs Test C 500mcg cyanocobalamin

View attachment 3363


----------



## John Ziegler

75mgs Test C 500mcg cyanocobalamin

View attachment 3378


----------



## John Ziegler

75mgs Test C 500mcg cyanocobalamin


----------



## John Ziegler

50mgs Test C 500mcg cyanocobalamin


----------



## Beedeezy

why the back down?


----------



## John Ziegler

Beedeezy said:


> why the back down?



Didn't feel a difference other than a little more boobage.

This watson 10 ml TC-200 is just about finished then till January will be using 1ml vials of TC-200.

After a 3 month blast Jan thru March will be opening a 10ml vial of Sun TC-100.

For all intents and purposes if I can get away with 100 mgs a week as trt my stockpile of pharmaceutical test will last me through 2017.

If I keep running it at 150mg per week it will dwindle away a lot faster.

At any rate going to see if I feel any different within the next couple weeks.

Thanks for asking didn't think anyone would notice.


----------



## John Ziegler

50mgs Test C 500mcg cyanocobalamin


----------



## John Ziegler

Not sure if it is from lowering the dose a cold or mild flu but am feeling weak runny nose sore throat stuffy head feverish for the past couple days no desire to be in the gym.

Still horny though and have been humping the girlfriend with no problem.


----------



## John Ziegler

Last night 

50mg Test C 100mcg b12


----------



## John Ziegler

Stayed home from work tonight called in sick.

Coughing nose is running diarea vomiting head ache body aches.


----------



## Popeye

Zeigler said:


> Stayed home from work tonight called in sick.
> 
> Coughing nose is running diarea vomiting head ache body aches.



That's what happens when you do ATM...


----------



## John Ziegler

Got the chills and the even my hair hurts going right now.

Tuesday night was delivering pizza in flash floods.

Soaked head to toe 85 degrees getting bit by mosquitoes.

Right around the time the new lower doses of test start kicking in.

Ate half a can of chicken noodle soup and some saltines.

Drank some children's cough and cold syrup was all I could find here at the house.


----------



## NbleSavage

Ziggy you may need to get looked at, Mate. Bit of tamiflu might be helpful. Think you could make it to a clinic?


----------



## John Ziegler

NbleSavage said:


> Ziggy you may need to get looked at, Mate. Bit of tamiflu might be helpful. Think you could make it to a clinic?



Tamaflu sounds good to try.

Feeling better at the moment the cough syrup helped me rest.

Got under two blankets sweat all night and this morning.

Cant miss anymore work gotta go soon.


----------



## John Ziegler

Yesterday at noon

50mg Test C


----------



## John Ziegler

Last night 

50mg test C

Just finished the first bottle of Watson TC 200


----------



## John Ziegler

50mg test C


----------



## John Ziegler

11/17/2016 - 11pm 50mg Test C

11/21/2016 3pm 50mg Test C


----------



## John Ziegler

The 100mg split is doable but not nearly as effective.

Easily woken up  harder to fall asleep, sharp ankle pains that I get randomly came back, struggle through cardio, not motivated for the gym, music less enjoyable.

Shorter fuse, stressful, lacking confidence, seemingly higher blood pressure, less patient at work with time passing slower.

The difference between 100 and 150 is the difference between so so and totally stoked.


----------



## John Ziegler

11/24 - 11pm 75mg Test C

11/28 - 11am 75mg Test C


----------



## corvettels3

popeye said:


> that's what happens when you do atm...


lmfao.....


----------



## John Ziegler

12/1 - 11pm 100mg test C

12/5 - 11am 100mg test C

12/8 - 11pm 100mg test C

12/12 - 11am 100mg test C

12/15 11pm 100mg test C

12/19 11am 100mg test C


----------



## John Ziegler

11am 100mg test c


----------



## John Ziegler

12/29 11pm 100mg Test C

1/2 11am 100mg Test C .25mg Anastrozol


----------



## silvereyes87

Solid journal man


----------



## NbleSavage

Agreed - good discipline Ziggy.


----------



## jennerrator

aren't there any pics to go with this log???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## John Ziegler

The only visual difference is nipple and areola size and color. 

Oh and one of my boobs is bigger than the other now.

To be honest I liked the way I looked better before the trt.

But the feeling on trt is a lot better way more of an even keel mood and feeling wise.

Cardio and strength is much better too.

View attachment 3551
View attachment 3552


Had to resize the pics to match them up but the one on the right (Dec2016) is closest to real size the one on the left (July 2016) is stretched wide.


----------



## John Ziegler

1/5 11pm 100mg Test C 

going to wait till tonight to take the anastrozole.


----------



## John Ziegler

1/9 11am 100mg Test C

1/12 11am 100mg Test C


----------



## BigJohnny

Nice job Ziegler


----------



## John Ziegler

11am 100mg's Test C 500mcg  cyanocobalamin


----------



## John Ziegler

1/19 11pm 200mg Test C 

1/23 11am 200mg Test C

The back of my shoulders has become a zit factory.


----------



## John Ziegler

Had one on my chest that managed to hit the mirror from 3 feet away without losing any altitude.

At any rate the 200mg a week is getting me bigger without even lifting (will be going back to the gym soon though) and have been humping every 

night like a porn star been jacking off too


----------



## John Ziegler

1/26 11pm 100mg

1/30 11am 100mg 500mcg b12

2/2  11pm 100mg


----------



## John Ziegler

2/6 11am 100mg Test 500mcg cyanocobalamin


----------



## John Ziegler

2/9 11pm 100 mg Test C

2/12 11am 100mg Test C <--- got mixed up days and injected a day early 

2/16 11am 100mg Test C <--- Waited till the right day but injected am instead of the usual pm

2/20 11pm 100mg Test C <--- pretty much back on track only Im doing Monday pm Thursday am now.


----------



## John Ziegler

2/23 11pm 100mg Test C 

2/27 11am 100mg Test C

3/2 11pm 100mg Test C


----------



## Maijah

Beastmode Zig


----------



## John Ziegler

3/6 100mg Test C  

Today switched brands from Watson TC-200 to Sun TC-100


----------



## John Ziegler

3/9 12am 100mg Test C

3/13 12pm 100mg Test C 

3/16 12am 100mg Test C


----------



## John Ziegler

3/20 12pm 100mg test c 

3/23 12am 100mg test c (quad pin hit a nerve felt like an electric impulse didn't inject pulled it out and repinned a few inches away without a hitch)

3/27 12pm 100mg test c


----------



## John Ziegler

3/30 12am 80mgs test c

4/3  12pm 80mgs test c

Going to see if this helps out with the bacne


----------



## John Ziegler

4/6 12am 80mg test c

4/10 12pm 80mg test c 

4/13 12am 80mg test c

4/17 12pm 80mg test c


----------



## John Ziegler

4/20 12am 80mg test c

4/24 12pm 80mg test c


----------



## John Ziegler

Accidentally skipped my 80mg dose on 4/27 12am decided to wait till 5/1 12pm 

Did the 5/1 12pm 80mg dose and decided to wait till 5/8 and then do 100mgs

At 160mgs the bacne rereared its ugly heads in a horrible breakout 

Have decided to go with a 100mg once a week regimen till I get this bacne under control

At least through the end of may then will consider if all is well a quik tpp & npp blast 100 + 100 eod


----------



## Dex

Make sure that you are showering daily and scrubbing your back, or have your girl scrub it. I can't reach and my wife will scrub it. Last week I had a bacne storm. It was a bit odd. I had the normal few on upper back but then had a bad cluster all the way down my left. Asymmetrical almost like a shingle thing but it was just bacne and most cleared up in a few days. Good luck with the 100mg/wk. I feel like crap if I go below 180mg/wk, but mine isn't pharm.


----------



## John Ziegler

5/8 100mgs Sun TC-100 12pm

5/15 100mgs Sun TC 100 12pm

Doing well so far on the 100mgs per week

Thing that were noticed - 

1. During the first couple weeks at 100mgs vs 200mgs was really thirsty kept drinking tons of water and milk like a bottomless pit.

2. Now entering the third week the bacne is a lot better no new pimples and the ones from before are way less prevalent and not festering.

3. Haven't lost any weight but have lost a lot of the water retention that was noticeable around the socks line 

4. The boobs are less gyno ish can do the pec flexing better than on the 200 can see the muscles in the boobs again


----------



## John Ziegler

5. Oh and my armpits reek like onions at 100 vs the 200 for whatever reason.


----------



## trodizzle

Zeigler said:


> 5. Oh and my armpits reek like onions at 100 vs the 200 for whatever reason.



Bathe more?


----------



## Jin

You ever get bloodwork Z?


----------



## John Ziegler

Jin said:


> You ever get bloodwork Z?



Had blood work done at 100mgs a week was doing 50mgs monday morning 50mgs thurday night 

The test level on thursday when I took the test before the nightly injection was 368 the estradoil 31.3

At the 100mgs a week once a week now for the past 3 weeks 

Will go get some blood work done again around the end of may or begining of june


----------



## John Ziegler

trodizzle said:


> Bathe more?



That doesn't help this kinda armpit odor after a hot shower makes it even stronger 

Was doing front squats here the other day and the whole house reeked like onions so says the gf


----------



## John Ziegler

5/22

100mgs TC-100


----------



## John Ziegler

This week things seem to be settling into what its like to be on 100 vs 200 all settled in

Noticing the random sharp pain in my ankle again that was not happening on the 200.

Zits are not completely gone but much less furious

If I wanted to star in a porno movie I'd go with the 100 vs 200 because at 100 you got plenty of hydraulic pressure with less sensitivity 

In other words 200 feels better 100 you gotta slam a little harder to get the jackpot.


----------

